# All the Sharks you can handle



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

are in VAs part of the Cheapeake Bay;me and my dad were out there catching 2-4'Sharks left and right while Flounder fishing just up from Old Plantation Flats.


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah,there is a strong population of them this year in the bay,and they are super hungry.i catch 5-6 every time i go out...even in the middle of the day


----------

